# Tea Olive spots/leaf burn???



## AmyPolzella (Jul 7, 2017)

P.S. When I Google leaf scald or leaf burn it's a fungus, not an actual burn. So am I being misled? These plants were $50 each. I don't want to waste my time, effort, and money on something diseased.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks like bugs/eggs & rough handling. I'm not an expert. I couldn't find it with a description on Google & UC Davis.. There are lots of olive orchards here. Strange it doesn't pop up.

Where are you, in general, & where are the trees from?


----------



## AmyPolzella (Jul 7, 2017)

I couldn't find anything on Google either. One site I found with blurry pics that I thought might be like what I have suggested that the plants were kept too wet and these "bad" leaves should fall off and new growth replace them or their space. 

I am near Winston Salem, NC and the plants were from GA, I believe. Wherever Wilson Bros nursery is located.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

AmyPolzella said:


> I couldn't find anything on Google either. One site I found with blurry pics that I thought might be like what I have suggested that the plants were kept too wet and these "bad" leaves should fall off and new growth replace them or their space.
> 
> I am near Winston Salem, NC and the plants were from GA, I believe. Wherever Wilson Bros nursery is located.


They can get plants from other locations. It sure looks like eggs to me. Can you feel bumps?

I've been getting sickly plants, lately. But, sick + rough transport+ from a different climate is difficult.

Here's an interesting site with bugs & sunburn, even though it's a different plant, the whitefly eggs look similar.
.
http://www.psykick.de/salvia/en-gallery-problems.html

Whitefly problems in Georgia. Heat can change egg color.

http://www.walb.com/story/35943449/south-ga-cotton-growers-battle-white-flies-this-season


----------



## AmyPolzella (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't really feel them. I can only feel that they are dry spots. They are holes that corrospend with holes on the top of the leaf. However, they appear to originate on the underside and eat their way to the top. Which, to me, indicates that the whole "water droplet sunburn" theory is bull. 

I also found a leaf with this on it. This looks like a bug or worm or something has eaten a little path here and there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, they don't sound very honest. Take a look at the branches and trunks. You could treat an infestation or you could return them.

You can also ask a local Univ. Agricultural Extension. Our state doesn't take kindly to buggy plants being exported to us.

Good luck!


----------



## AmyPolzella (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh good idea re asking the local university. Or maybe even a local nursery. Ty.


----------



## B Wilson (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Since I saw our company's name mentioned here I felt compelled to chime in on this discussion thread. I and my brother have been in the field of horticulture for 40 years...9 of those years in landscape installation and maintenance contractors in the Atlanta area and 31 years in the nursery business.

Regarding, _Osmanths fragrans_ and _Osmanthus fragrans aurianticus, _it is our experience over the many years working with these species to see leaf spots and/or holes in the leaves toward the end of summer and into fall. These spots are most often caused by water droplets standing on the leaves, sun scald, and/or insects. Tea olive are very resilient plants and rarely if ever does leaf spot cause long term harm or death of a plant. In serious cases heavily affected leaves will prematurely drop from the plant. In mild cases the leaves will drop naturally over time. We've never seen insects cause serious health problems with tea olive. 

To prevent the spread of leaf spot, affected leaves can be removed and fallen leaves can be collected and discarded in the trash or burnt. Also, a plant fungicide, such as potassium bicarbonate, can be sprayed to help control leaf spot.

For those not familiar with it, potassium bicarbonate comes as a water soluble powder and can be purchased on Amazon or at local hardware stores and pharmacies. The compound is also sold under various brand names, such as GreenCure. The stuff works great to safely and quickly eliminate many types of fungus and diseases on many types of plants. For example, in using it at our nursery, we've found that it instantly eliminates powdery mildew. Because it's so safe to use (even on vegetable plants), it's our go-to fungicide at the nursery. We mix 4 teaspoons of the potassium bicarbonate with 1 gallon of water and liberally spray foliage and branches.

Wilson Bros has been in business as a fully-licensed plant nursery since 1982. We are regularly inspected by the Department of Agriculture and do our best to ship high-grade, retail-nursery quality plants and all the planting and care information some might need to have the best success with their plantings. Do we sometimes make mistakes? Yes. Do we stand behind every plant we ship? Yes. Our customer reviews, the vast majority of which are 5-star, are a testament to that.

In any event, since the original post was made here in 2017, I'd like to hear how the tea olive plant in question is doing now. Thanks!

Brent Wilson
WilsonBrosGardens.com


----------

